# PVC ladder



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

PVC is not very strong. It would probably work when you are in the water but once you get out and the full weight is on it, might not be good.

You could use it as a prototype and then build from furniture grade. It will be disposable as it will degrade over time.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'd give it a shot, but I'd use the sling tee joints to hang the rungs to avoid cutting the rails. I'd cross bolt all the joints in addition to gluing them. While PVC cement is strong under compression and torsion, I don't have as much faith in it under tension.

Nate


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Where did all the other replies go? There were 3-4 more?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Alright I don't know why all the other posts disappeared, but I've found out it has been done before. I also found out that furniture grade PVC is just sch40 that's finished better and not labeled.

Here is a youtube vid I posted before showing a dock ladder similar to what I was thinking. The video states they have been using it for I think 10 years and it should hold up to 350lbs.





Not sure if I'm going to do it, we might not be using my boat for the remainder of the season, maybe just rent a pontoon boat for a bigger group. If I do it I'll post up.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

your other posts are in the bragging spot 
http://www.microskiff.com/threads/pvc-ladder.40334/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Um how did it get duplicated and moved there?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

idk


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, the grand mysteries of the new microskiff


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I am going to call bs on 10 years and 350 pounds. I work with 2" pic everyday that has been exposed to the elements and some of it you can break with your hands.

I attempted a build like that and it broke after 1 season and I was not even 175lbs. Want to see the scars?

Dude, give it a try and report back but use 80.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

10 years in sunlight pvc will crumble like crackers.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I'm reviving this topic cause scallop season is coming back. I expected to have a different boat by now but it didn't work out. I tried to buy an aluminum ladder from bass pro, but quickly discovered they won't fit over wide gunnels. So I've got 2 options right now, have one made for a boat I'll be getting rid of, or try the pvc.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How about an Armstrong ladder and attach it to the hull?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've looked at a bunch of the commercially available ones, but it's a lot of money for something that will be temporary and not used on the next skiff. Also it will be hard for some of the older passenger to climb over the transom and rear deck. Not a big deal usually, but I'll use the ladder at the sandbar too.

I was thinking what if I bent the pvc instead of joints going over the gunnels. Or if I ran a rope inside and tensioned it as a backup incase a joint fails.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How about this as a temp solution?
https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/bpo/6109416231.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's not to bad but I don't then it will make it across the gunnels without sitting at an angle. Let me think on that one.

What about instead of pvc I did laminated wood/cedar strips? It would be a lot more work, but probably stronger? I still have a few left from the kayak build although I'd hate to waste them.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sch 80 pvc will hold with glue n screws


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I haven't seen any locally, best I can do is sch40 from the box stores and local sprinkler joints. Where do you get it?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I haven't seen any locally, best I can do is sch40 from the box stores and local sprinkler joints. Where do you get it?


There is a patio furniture place in Melbourne that sells the furniture grade pvc in a sch80. It's called Palm Casual. Looks like there is one on Dale Maybry in Tampa (if I recall you're on the west coast of FL). 

If all else fails order it online: http://www.ipprod.com/pvcpipe.htm

I would use the furniture grade sch80 because it doesn't degrade under UV light and comes without the writing on the pipe


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, same old story, lots of resources in the world, but none close by. Looked up ipprod and downloaded the catalog, problem is the pipe is shipped by frieght.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

firecat1981 said:


> That's not to bad but I don't then it will make it across the gunnels without sitting at an angle. Let me think on that one.


Why not just bolt it to the gunnel and unbolt it when you are done using it? It doesn't need to go all the way across the gunnel just needs to be steady where it is attached.

Ryan Herco in Tampa carries Sch 80.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Honestly I'm not sure the gunnels would support the ladder from the topside. Hooked over it would be pushing downward which is no big deal, bolted to the tops would be more torsional stress. If a joint was to crack on the gunnel it wouldn't be pretty. The transom deck is a bit more reinforced so I might have to go that way.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

firecat1981 said:


> Honestly I'm not sure the gunnels would support the ladder from the topside. Hooked over it would be pushing downward which is no big deal, bolted to the tops would be more torsional stress. If a joint was to crack on the gunnel it wouldn't be pretty. The transom deck is a bit more reinforced so I might have to go that way.


find the smallest weight load aluminum extension ladder you can find leave the other half at home and when your anchored up on your scallop hole lean it against the bow. very stable with and anchor deployed and when you eat up all the scallops you can reassemble and use to put up your Christmas lights.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not sure that's gonna work in 8-12ft like we were finding them last year. I got an idea and in going to see if it will work out.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i know two places local for you.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Do tell kind sir? Or pm me if it's secret squirrel stuff.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

secret location sent.....
be sure to use the secret handshake......


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

If its just for short term temopray use, then why not just make one out of pressure treated wood? Or even closet rod would work too. I've used Lowes/HD wood closet rods for push poles before and they lasted a couple years before requireing replacement.

Also, if you do use PVC maybe filling it with foam would add some stregth and rigidity. Pourable foam or Lowes/HD Great stuff spray foam.


----------

